
Show HN: REPIC.py – Read, Evaluate and Print in Comments - maliker
https://github.com/dpinney/REPIC
======
brudgers
Very cool. I'd probably use Org-mode Babel because it's multi-language and I'm
probably going to be committed to Emacs anyway in the near term.

Maybe worth looking at if you're into literate programming.

~~~
maliker
Thanks for the feedback and the info on Org-mode Babel. Multi-language is a
killer feature.

~~~
brudgers
Just to be clear, I wasn't trying to rain on you're project. This sort of tool
building is one of the coolest things I see on Hacker News. I mentioned Babel
because your project reminded me of it and because if you're interested in
applying tools like the one you built, it might be productive for literate
programming.

